# Clothing Style



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 17, 2010)

well, what do you usually wear?

better be something good looking


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

Tight jeans and small shirts. =D


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 17, 2010)

- Button down with the sleeves rolled up
- T-shirt
- boxers
- jeans
- combat boots
- socks...

Then stuff like spikey wrist thingies, and a wallet chain...

Edit: Though today I'm wearing a tight T and chick pants... I feel like such a fag... >_>


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 17, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> - Button down with the sleeves rolled up
> - T-shirt
> - boxers
> - jeans
> ...


 
where are the shoes? XD nah, jk, but combat boots? o.o


----------



## Plantar (Jun 17, 2010)

Usually.... An overly big t-shirt. Colors vary from black, blue, green, brown, or red.  Baggy jeans, black or blue. And usually a sweat-jacket, black.

If it's winter, I'll just throw on my leather or flannel jacket over the sweat jacket.

Edit: Also, brown leather work boots, brown leather belt. Allll the time.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 17, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> where are the shoes? XD nah, jk, but combat boots? o.o



Yeah, they're pretty comfy...


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

Cargo pants, usually black or khaki colored, and some kinda dark t-shit with nothing on it. I actually have a favorite outfit, ill try to get a pic sometime. It shows of my arm muscles enough to make me happy


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 17, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Usually.... An overly big t-shirt. Colors vary from black, blue, green, brown, or red.  Baggy jeans, black or blue. And usually a sweat-jacket, black.
> 
> If it's winter, I'll just throw on my leather or flannel jacket over the sweat jacket.
> 
> Edit: Also, brown leather work boots, brown leather belt. Allll the time.


 


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> - Button down with the sleeves rolled up
> - T-shirt
> - boxers
> - jeans
> ...


LOL stomp on people's toes much? xD i always imagine that happening!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 17, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> LOL stomp on people's toes much? xD i always imagine that happening!



Naw, I live on the third floor. I'm pretty fucking nimble/quiet/ninja even with the boots, either that or eviction... >_>


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2010)

Tshirts and cargo shorts or tshirts and jeans depending on the weather. It's boring but comfortable.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm.

Sometimes I go for a FotN look with leather boots, a leather duster, a wide brimmed leather hat, and black jeans. Maybe a leather vest too.

Sometimes I prefer a more Victorian look complete with a nice Top Hat.

Sometimes I do a more traditional look complete with fishnets, though I've yet to have the heart to change my hair for the hawk.

Sometimes I just go for something sharp, fine dress clothes and shoes.

But most commonly I don't have anything important to make the effort for and I just dress something casual. No matter what I'm wearing I'm always wearing my silver (bat, ankh, rings, etc.)

One guess to what color all of my clothes are.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 17, 2010)

I just don't have normal shoes.

Plus, these have saved my toes from getting crushed by - A washing machine, a refrigerator, a wooden pallet at work, a hammer, a car door (was helping a friend carry it). STEEL-TOED FTW


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 17, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I just don't have normal shoes.
> 
> Plus, these have saved my toes from getting crushed by - A washing machine, a refrigerator, a wooden pallet at work, a hammer, a car door (was helping a friend carry it). STEEL-TOED FTW


 
sounds like someone in a band?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 17, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I just don't have normal shoes.
> 
> Plus, these have saved my toes from getting crushed by - A washing machine, a refrigerator, a wooden pallet at work, a hammer, a car door (was helping a friend carry it). STEEL-TOED FTW



Plus you can walk in them for HOURS... 


...mine don't have steel toe. T_T


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

As of right now, T-shirts and plaid shorts.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 17, 2010)

I would be if anyone around where I live wanted to be in a band with me... Most of my friends that play anything are always busy with their girlfriends and their alcohol. :C

And yeah, my feet don't completely die from these boots either. :B


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 17, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I would be if anyone around where I live wanted to be in a band with me... Most of my friends that play anything are always busy with their girlfriends and their alcohol. :C


 
drugs are bad for you :V


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> As of right now, T-shirts and plaid shorts.


 Prep


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 17, 2010)

My clothing comes in all colors as long as it's black. 

Seriously. 

Black t-shirt, black jeans, black leather belt. When it's cold, I wear a jacket, always unzipped. My two favorite jackets are a tan suede jacket and a green jacket from the Western Antique Automobile and Airplane Museum.


----------



## Tao (Jun 17, 2010)

Same style of black and white Vans that I've worn forever, plus tight-ish jeans or shorts, a t-shirt and a hoodie or jacket of some kind and my bandanna


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> Prep-wannabe fag


 Fix'd

But when it's cold out, it's ripped jeans, a t-shirt, and a hoodie.


----------



## Bir (Jun 17, 2010)

Ermm...

Most of the time?

Either a skirt and tank top with my Sparta-sandals, or jeans and a regular t-shirt, or pjs. xD Most of the time, it's my PJs. And always? My Spartan sandals or my Converse, or bearfooted. My hair is never up, either.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 17, 2010)

Usually fatigues of various styles with hiking boots of various styles. I have been looking for some good khakis to mix it up a bit though. 
If it is cold or I am going out I wear a black peat coat. Otherwise I wear a plain t-shirt. 
And always a fedora. Never leave the house without my fedora. Doing it for years and I am not about to stop now.


----------



## Bando (Jun 17, 2010)

â€¢ tshirt
â€¢ light jacket, although not so much now it's summer
â€¢ boot cut jeans
â€¢ belt
â€¢ Vans slip-ons

pretty simple.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 17, 2010)

Flannel, jeans, and steel toe work boots are the usual.


----------



## Plantar (Jun 17, 2010)

Steel-toed work boots and flannel for the win, man.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 17, 2010)

ok...today i went from tight jean-shorts and boxer-briefs with sandals and a tight crown royal shirt (dont drink....just liked the shirt)
then i switched to chick pants (black) no underwear and sandals (lazy) and a tight shirt from pac-sun


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

Colors and patterns that are in season at the time usually , but jeans go with everything. Because it's summer I usually wear a designer wife beater or a black wife beater with a an unbuttoned colored shirt with the sleeves rolled up.  Because of my body type, shorts usually look awful on me unless I go the gangsta route and that style is pretty 2006 at the latest by now, having largely been replaced with hipster culture. In any season I tend to wear V-necks because they provide a nice contrast with my round head.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Socks, Undies, a skater t-shirt(medium), plaid shorts (with colors matching that days shirt), and a pair of skate shoes. And I look entirely better than all of the other guys around here who dresses in skater fashion XD (not to be cocky XD)


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 17, 2010)

Cargo pants, polo shirts, sneakers.

That is all.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 17, 2010)

Black.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

Lets see.....I love skirts that cover my knees.....long sleeved blouse (white or light colored pink.), and black sandals. I add in a light pink muffler at times when it feels cold in the morning. 

I am so not comfortable wearing jeans.... ;C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 17, 2010)

T-Shirt and Khakis.  About it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 17, 2010)

-Jeans
-T shirts
-Jackets(only in winter)
- ... PANTS, not tight

I hate tight shit, because it looks slutty on women and gay on men.


----------



## Trance (Jun 17, 2010)

- Knee length, solid colored, designer shorts

- Fairly tight fitting T-shirt.  I like V-necks.

- Never socks.  Sperry Top Siders (white), or nice flip flops.

- White rope bracelet, and sometimes some sort of necklace.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 17, 2010)

Usualy dark colored clothes. shirt and jeans.

Usualy sandels, flipflop or some kind of open toe shoe type.
Rarely socks or other type of shoes.

Often a dragon pendent of some sort too.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeans or cargo pants, t-shirt, zipper hoodies, and chucks.


----------



## Riley (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeans, a tshirt, sneakers or steel toe boots depending on how much time I want to spend wrestling with laces, and my trenchcoat if it's raining/cold.  Sometimes I wear a wide-brimmed felt hat, too.


----------



## black tiger (Jun 17, 2010)

pair of blue jeans t-shirt,boots,and a baseball hat


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 17, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Cargo pants, polo shirts, sneakers.
> 
> That is all.


 
nothing under? xD nah, i'm jk ^^


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeans, T-shirt, classic vans. If it's really cold out I'll wear a hoodie. :3


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

T-shirt and shorts right now, nothing spectacular


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2010)

Comfortable casual or GTFO

T-shirt, jeans, sneakers


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeans and polo shirts, usually black.

And sneakers.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 17, 2010)

Today i was wearing a white Fred Perry shirt, a pair of jeans a bit low in the back so people can see my D&G underwear, and a white shoes with rasta laces.
That's pretty much all I wear when it's cold out, with different shirts ofcourse (only good brands :3)

If it's hot out I'll wear the same thing except for a pair of Billabong boardshorts, got a few of those aswell.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Comfortable casual or GTFO
> 
> T-shirt, jeans, sneakers


 
Absolutely this.
Except for the sneakers. I love my combat boots.

Though it was warm today, so a sleeveless shirt, shorts and sandals for me.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 17, 2010)

Regular fucking (often guy) clothes, though I dress up a little now and then.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

i like colorful stuff


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 17, 2010)

I kind of float between feminine and masculine, sophisticated to I don't give a shit today. Really it depends upon what is clean and what is my mood.

I stick to mixes of more muted colors such as black, dark/mute green, brown, tan, and khaki. Pants are usually snug but not too tight...but never denim jeans, or blue jeans. I'll go with camouflage, straight black, straight white, khaki, and green for pants that are not rough feeling Denim. I don't how to describe the way I roll with tops. I don't like really girly shit. I like my tops to fit. Most shirts must stop or not go much further than my waist. The only exception is two tops I have that I think is not meant to be worn with pants. But I only button them half way and it looks spiffy. Both are black and can pair well with my cameo pants or my khaki pants and it doesn't look really girly. I love my leather boots I have but I don't wear them as much. When I do I tuck my pant legs into them. I also have another pair of boot like things. They are small, suede boot-like things. I prefer black shoes. I don't like wearing tennis shoes. I do have a pair for walking.

Er...when it's a relaxed day I just throw on a t-shirt and some pants. I only really dress up spiffy if I'm going to be out and about.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 17, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i like colorful stuff


 
Jester?


----------



## Jw (Jun 17, 2010)

Shorts, some kind of t-shirt or polo shirt, and flip-flops. I'll usually only wear normal shoes (read: sneakers) if it's raining or I'm working outside. I might put another shirt on top if I give a crap and it's not too hot outside.
When it's cold outside (well, at least cold for the southeast US), I get a couple layers on and wear some jeans and sneakers.   

Oh yeah, and I might wear a bandanna on mah head around the house.

And on a side note, I hate dressing up, especially wearing ties and buttoning dress shirts up to the top button. It's like a really weak person trying to choke you down all day long.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 17, 2010)

Yuppie stuff.


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 17, 2010)

i wear jeans alot, yes even in summer....but i wear shorts too, and shoes are converse or my sperry-topsiders, and i dont care about shirts, as long as it doesnt have ruffles or something stupid like that :3


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

Picture Steve Irwin.

Just like that, but with a different face.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 17, 2010)

Cane.

A Bowler hat.

White Knickers.

Some old Cricket boxes.

A white shirt.

White suspenders.

Black Jungle boots.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 17, 2010)

Old baggy/loose-fitting jeans
mismatched socks
some kind of dark-colored logo shirt/screened t-shirt
hooded sweatshirt, long or short sleeved
undergarments
wallet
optional: necklace, ring, spiked collar, pink leather strap


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 17, 2010)

Either:

A tight shirt
Jeans - Soaked with old paint
Tennis shoes
And a track jacket - torn and soaked too

Or:

Tennis shoes/Combat boots
Fingerless Gloves
Maybe a chain
Good Jeans, with the bottoms up
Glasses
And a Tight Shirt, maybe with a better jacket


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Picture Steve Irwin.
> 
> Just like that, but with a different face.


 
Retard wrapped in khaki?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeans
T-shirt
Shirt
Black Boots/Trainers.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeans
Long sleeve shirts
Sneakers
Usually some sort of jacket-type clothing over the shirt, but not in the summer.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Retard wrapped in khaki?


 
Yeah, you remember what he looked like.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 17, 2010)

Baggy blue jeans
Baggy dark shirt (mostly black with a skull)
Socks and all that stuff
Typically high tops or converse or sketchers
And my shot bead/ball chain with two silver rings


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 17, 2010)

Like a lesbian. :U


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

Whatever is at the top of the drawer.


----------



## TDK (Jun 17, 2010)

Tees (usually either streetwear or those cartoon t-shirts from Hot Topic), Polos, Sweaters
Jeans
Cargo Shorts
Sneakers (Either Nike, adidas, Reebok, or Chucks)
Hats (Fitteds and snap back hats are favs)
Jackets (Either Starters or trackjackets)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm some hodgepodge of a million things,
with leather, tye-dye, stripper heels, combat boots, long skirts, short skirts, fancy silky tank tops, oversized t-shirts, jeans, cargo pants, short-shorts, sunglasses, fancy jewelry, hemp and beaded jewelry, costume things, and other shit.

I piece it together how I see fit for any given time I'm out of the house.
The only consistent things I generally wear are my sunglasses, a black leather purse I have with a widow spider embroidered on the side, and my engagement ring.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2010)

My outfits are never stuck on one specific style.
It depends on my mood.

But mostly (Because of work) dark blue or black jeans, a t-shirt with some sort of design/text, converse. I wear a black cap with buttons and a pair of cyber goggles.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jun 17, 2010)

Skinny jeans, occasional camo shorts or band sweatpants. Tight shirts, either cartoony, v-necks or vests. Flannel shirts. Retro sport shoes.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 17, 2010)

Snug jeans, brown belt and t-shirts, and yes, I do look sexy in 'em.


----------



## Querk (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeans, t-shirt, running shoes. 

Never shorts. Ever.


----------



## Jw (Jun 17, 2010)

Querk said:


> Jeans, t-shirt, running shoes.
> 
> Never shorts. Ever.


 
Too much ventilation?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

JEANS
JEANS
JEANS
JEANS
BAGGY JEANS
SNUG JEANS
JEANS

Wear some damn slacks or something, peeps.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 17, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> JEANS
> JEANS
> JEANS
> JEANS
> ...


 Pants are way too hot in sunny, 90-100 something weather.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Pants are way too hot in sunny, 90-100 something weather.


 
Oh, I wouldn't wear pants if it gets above 80.  Screw pants!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> JEANS
> JEANS
> JEANS
> JEANS
> ...


 
Screw slacks.  I love denim.  Stuff is comfy yet durable, and looks good.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 17, 2010)

It depends.  

Winter:  Jeans, some hollister or Aero Hoodie, a band shirt or white shirt underneath, boxers, moccasins or nikes.
Summer: Gym shorts or cargo shorts, any shirt realy, or a plaid longsleeve with a white shirt, boxers, and flipflops or nikes.

i got my class ring and sometimes a thin leather necklace.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

Sweat pants are more comfortable.


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Sweat pants are more comfortable.


 But quite possibly the ugliest thing you can wear outside the 80's.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Sweat pants are more comfortable.


 
Yeah, but they really look terrible when worn in public.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 17, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Sweat pants are more comfortable.


 Sweatpants Scream "Crack cocaine user and possibly on a 2 month binge"


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Sweatpants Scream "Crack cocaine user and possibly on a 2 month binge"


 
They also scream "I might be wearing diapers under these."


----------



## Wreth (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeans, t-shirts,sweatshirts/hoodies, and trainers. I 'm not bothered by what I wear as long as I don't look stupid.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 17, 2010)

White oil stained cut up white T's and cut up oil stained Jeans.
I work on cars. Alot.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> White oil stained cut up white T's and cut up oil stained Jeans.
> I work on cars. Alot.


 
Some people like to wear dark blue uniforms that don't show oil stains. Other people like to show off their oil stains, I guess. lol


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 17, 2010)

-These pants
-Red/black t-shirt
-Red and brown sandals
-Black watch


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> -These pants
> -Red/black t-shirt
> -Red and brown sandals
> -Black watch


Really? And your avi looked so preppy too...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 17, 2010)

The Occassional Zoot Suit.


----------



## Dominicus (Jun 17, 2010)

Depends on my mood. But mostly just jeans and a T-shirt with a funny saying.


----------



## Browder (Jun 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> The Occassional Zoot Suit.


 Even though clothing is Srs Bsns +10 cool points for the forties.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 18, 2010)

Dominicus said:


> Depends on my mood. But mostly just jeans and a T-shirt with a funny saying.


 
like what? and where do you get them? o.o


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

Enjoi pandas ftw


----------



## Don (Jun 18, 2010)

I tend to prefer drab colours like grey, khaki, black etc. The fact that my school has a uniform means that I spend most of my day wearing a dress shirt and pants anyway.

*Summer:* Khaki shorts, 'normal' jeans, t-shirt or polo, running shoes

*Winter:* Greatcoat, Fur hat, long sleeved shirt or sweater, thick pants, combat boots


----------



## Ames (Jun 18, 2010)

Solid color jeans (loose but not saggy, none of that faded or torn shit), khakis, polos, sweaters, hoodies, other "normal" clothes, timberland shoes. :V


----------



## Querk (Jun 18, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> Too much ventilation?



No, I just hate my legs. I wear jeans even when it's like 90 degrees out because I don't like looking at them.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 18, 2010)

skinnies
tight, small band tee 
stud belt with video game belt buckle
converses 
shades


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wear stuff that my parents deem inappropriate and force me to wear something else.  Other than that, I just choose whatever is at the top of the drawer lol


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 18, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I wear stuff that my parents deem inappropriate and force me to wear something else.  Other than that, I just choose whatever is at the top of the drawer lol


 
whatever requires you to use the least amount of energy xD


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2010)

Whatever crappy shite is in my closet because I only get 40$ a month to spend on gas, clothes, and toiletries.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> Whatever crappy shite is in my closet because I only get 40$ a month to spend on gas, clothes, and toiletries.


 
do you live with your parents? or do you limit yourself and be a smart shopper? o.o?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> Whatever crappy shite is in my closet because I only get 40$ a month to spend on gas, clothes, and toiletries.


 
I haven't bought any clothes in half a year. I'll need to sometime now.

It seems to be the average interval when I have to buy something new :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 19, 2010)

Typically, I wear jeans, dress shirts, Converse, and a nice jacket or sports coat if it's cold out.  Oh, and hats.  I love hats.

For work, it's gonna be cargo pants, steel-toed boots, and... more dress shirts, but not as nice of dress shirts.  Oh, and more hats.  Hard hats when they're required, actually.

On special occasions, suits are the only option.  Unless it's 110 degrees out, in which case, just the pants and waistcoat will have to suffice.

Edit:  Oh, I wear briefs.  Because you needed to know that.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 19, 2010)

Right now?

Nike shirt.
Loose jeans.
Boxers under that.

Nothing else, really.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2010)

i got on my Limp Wrist shirt and some shorts what don't got no button on them cause it done popped off


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 19, 2010)

I wear... 

...whatever is on the floor


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I wear...
> 
> ...whatever is on the floor


 
Ugh.  You must look/smell horrible.  Using the floor as a clothes drawer is bad.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Ugh.  You must look/smell horrible.  Using the floor as a clothes drawer is bad.


 
Civilised people use the chair or bed.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 19, 2010)

casual:
T-shirt
jeans
hoodie
belt
high tops

formal:
shirt
jeans
belt with nice buckle
good leather boots.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 22, 2010)

I just picked up a nice black peacoat and pinstripe pants from Emporio Armani that look really nice, along with a chessboard scarf from HermÃ©s and a liver tote that go really well together. I can't wait for a chilly day to wear them!


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

black jeans, band tshirt, black chain covered vest, cloth boots, bracelets, pentacle necklace


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

Cargos and polos or tshirts with button up over shirts


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 22, 2010)

Plaid/ polo shirts, khaki pants/ shorts and checkered sneakers.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

I think clothes ruin everything.
I wish people just walked around naked.
If I did that, I would get arrested, and probably sent to an asylum.

Also I wear what I grab out of a pile on a table in the basement.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 22, 2010)

My normal outfit is something along the lines of this.

Black Jeans (unlike the pic, mine are torn in a punk rock way
K-Swiss trainers, except mine are white with Plaid stripes
Slipknot T-Shirt
One of these in my left ear.

When going Clubbing I have the same black jeans, but a non torn pair, and a Smart white shirt.  I call it my pulling outfit XD


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Today I'm wearing my show shirt from the marching band show last year
Orange shorts 
and some socks

Undergarments should be a given


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Today I'm wearing my show shirt from the marching band show last year
> Orange shorts
> and some socks
> 
> Undergarments should be a given


 but I don't wear underwear all the time...
I am wearing a pair of shorts right now.


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> *I call it my pulling outfit XD*



Sigh. Clothes do not cause anyone to "pull". EDUCATE YO'SELF. (the Ne-Yo parts)


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> but I don't wear underwear all the time...
> I am wearing a pair of shorts right now.


 :|

.........

That's..cool..too...I guess


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :|
> 
> .........
> 
> That's..cool..too...I guess


 It's not that bad, I would prefer to be naked, but it is early.


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Today I'm wearing my show shirt from the marching band show last year
> *Orange shorts *
> and some socks
> 
> Undergarments should be a given


 
Woah...


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2010)

Band/nerdy videogame shit

Jeans or cargo shorts

Boots

Leather jacket if it's cold.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Woah...


 What of it?


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What of it?


 He thinks you're a white girl. They can't touch orange and live.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> He thinks you're a white girl. They can't touch orange and live.


 Oh well, that makes sense


----------



## Kedan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Usually I'll wear either a white or black t-shirt with a lightweight button-up shirt over. Dark blue jeans, and tennis shoes


----------



## Ames (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What of it?


 
I'm thinking neon orange.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I'm thinking neon orange.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


 No, they were more like a light terra cotta, a darker orange basically


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 23, 2010)

It depends on what I have planned for the day. usualy a pair of jeans and a shirt.


----------



## Tiomara (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmm, I usually like the old style tripp pants with some random tshirt, if not that I go for whatever is in my closet at the time, it varies from day to day


----------



## Ames (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No, they were more like a light terra cotta, a darker orange basically


 
Ah.  For a moment there I imagined these retina-burning radioactive neon orange shorts. :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 23, 2010)

Black T-shirt
Black Cargo pants
Work boots

All from Wal-Mart baby, haters gonna hate because I'm stylin' on them.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

T-shirt (usually some color like Blue)
Loose fitting jeans (I can wear tight jeans, I just don't want to)
Tennis shoes.

The textbook definition of casual.


----------



## xiath (Jun 23, 2010)

-A black fedora hat. 
-Ether a white undershirt and a black button-up shirt.  Worn un-buttoned and ether long or short-sleeved, weather permitting.  Or just a white or black shirt.
-Black leather belt that I have had for most of my life.
-Black jeans.
-Black vans with white trim and lace.
-A gun-metal colored pocketwatch fastened to one of the belt keepers and put in the small pocket of my jeans.
-A pair of Oakley brand prescription glasses (not sun glasses), since I am near blind as a bat without them.


----------



## Alexistar (Jun 23, 2010)

ffff... uuu sometimes I wear weeaboo shit like kimono or hanbok because I collect asian traditional wear but most of the time you'll see me in some godforgotten T-shirt and a pair of soft pants. No socks. I hate socks.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 24, 2010)

Medium t-shirt "fitting"
Tight jeans + Boxers (it is a bit of an art putting them on)
White or gray ankle socks
Black canvas PF Flyers Number 5


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 24, 2010)

Whatever I pull out of my closet/pile of clean clothes.

My wardrobe mainly consists of band tees ranging from sizes youth large to adult XL most being adult small or youth large, jeans that are either somewhat baggy or skinny jeans, some with holes in them usually caused by getting too low when playing guitar(several with holes in the crotch, yes I still wear them in public), thermals with cool graphics on the front, and I'm also a sucker for twofers.

Pretty much no matter what I wear I end up looking like a hippie due to my long hair and beanie that has a marijuana leaf on it and a button that says "iDream" with a peace sign.




Zaraphayx said:


> Black T-shirt
> Black Cargo pants
> Work boots
> 
> All from Wal-Mart baby, haters gonna hate because I'm stylin' on them.


 
Dude Wal-Mart has some fucking legit clothes, no lie.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 24, 2010)

Almost everything from Urban Planet.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 24, 2010)

Leather Jacket
Band shirts
Ripped/faded jeans from 2006 or earlier.
Leather Jacket
Socks (White or gray, never black. Fuck black socks, those are disgusting)
Vans
Security or my band's hat
Bandanna on my neck
Chain wrapped on my right wrist
Armband on my left wrist, with monster tabs on keyrings safety pinned into it


----------



## Tally (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeans (Not tight, damn it!), T-shirts. And depending on the weather, I might but something on top of that.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 24, 2010)

Tally said:


> Jeans (Not tight, damn it!), T-shirts. And depending on the weather, I might but something on top of that.


 
Like a long sleeved shirt? ;p ........skinny jeans XD


> Leather Jacket
> Band shirts
> Ripped/faded jeans from 2006 or earlier.
> Leather Jacket
> ...



Chains?


----------



## Oovie (Jun 24, 2010)

Is there an official tightness category for jeans? I know I wear what you might call tight/skinny, but there must be a tightest/skinniest after that because I've seen them even slimmer. So are you tight wearers wearing them _as tight as they get_? I went with skinny so I still have _some_ flexibility, but like the tight feel/look they still offer without going to skin tight.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 24, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Chains?


 
Just one chain, normally part of a necklace. I'm wearing just the chain, wrapped around my wrist like a bracelet.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

Domo shirt today :3

And some black and white men's shorts


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 25, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Leather Jacket
> Band shirts
> Ripped/faded jeans from 2006 or earlier.
> Leather Jacket
> ...


 
Hey screw you man, black socks are CLASS.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 25, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Hey screw you man, black socks are CLASS.


 
This.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm boring, slacks, button-down long sleeve shirt, tie, waist coat, and a flat cap, and a grey pair of chucks.


----------



## Pine (Jul 8, 2010)

i like loose clothes like big Tshirts and hoodies. (I'm not a "wangster" though) I just like loose clothes because it's comfortable. I usually wear a pair of jeans or some athletic shorts below (though I'm not an athlete). I complete it with my dark blue Navy cap


----------



## The DK (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah t-shirt and shorts, im boring like that but the comfort is all i need


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

Duster, leather jacket or my priest robe... vestment... whatever you call it. Makes a great trench coat. Goes great with a rosary, lol.
Why the Hell I'm so attracted to Catholic imagery is beyond me.

Black dress pants or jeans, a plain black or band shirt.
Harley boots and black socks.


----------



## Gigawatt (Jul 8, 2010)

I usually wear blue jeans or black denim jeans, a t-shirt, my brown zip up hoodie, and my black tennis shoes that have green laces.


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

I wear shorts/jeans and girls shirts, usually blue or orange now


----------



## Browder (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> I wear shorts/jeans and *girls shirts*, usually blue or orange now


 Why?


----------



## Usarise (Jul 8, 2010)

Usually a black shirt covered in some designs... most of the time skulls, swords, bands, medieval stuff, ect.
either loose blue jeans or khaki shorts
my collar or my three necklaces (one silver chain, one gold chain, and a hemp choker my gf made me)
my chain belt (Its a small brown leather one with 5 chains hanging off it, each about 14inches)
my rings (celtic design on one and a pentagram on the other. both are solid silver)
my glasses (oval shaped and i cant see without em ;^; )
white socks
and my emerika sneakers. (They make really comfy shoes~ ^_^)


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

~new clothing~

Black jacket
glasses
green shirt
jeans
skate shoes because i skate
and white socks


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why?


 
Because they fit me better because I have a girly body and because they're pretty


----------



## Luca (Jul 8, 2010)

I wear semi-tight T-shirts year round (Even in winter) and Cargo shorts or jeans.


----------



## Luca (Jul 8, 2010)

Opps double post. My mistake...


----------



## RLR (Jul 8, 2010)

In fall/winter I wear jeans, t-shirts, a hat as often as I can and a sweatshirt.

I spring/summer I wear shorts, t-shirts and a hat.


----------



## Riley (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> Because they fit me better because I have a girly body and because they're pretty



How exactly do you have a 'girly body?'  What makes it so 'girly' to begin with?  I'm thin, does that make me have a 'girly body,' then?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 8, 2010)

I just wear either:

Black jeans or shorts
T-shirt
Maybe a hoodie when it's cold
Shoes
My silver chain & dragon
Fedora

Edit:



Riley said:


> How exactly do you have a 'girly body?'  What makes it so 'girly' to begin with?  I'm thin, does that make me have a 'girly body,' then?


 
He's just so fabulous that he think he has a girl body.


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> Because they fit me better because I have a girly body and because they're pretty


 
You're a dude Tao.  You have to deal with this fact.

What, do you have hips or something.  I'm not trying to be mean, just explain.


----------



## Browder (Jul 8, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> You're a dude Tao.  You have to deal with this fact.
> 
> What, do you have hips or something.  I'm not trying to be mean, just explain.


 
Gender is a social construct. He can wear what he wants.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Riley said:


> How exactly do you have a 'girly body?'  What makes it so 'girly' to begin with?  I'm thin, does that make me have a 'girly body,' then?


 A guy with a "girlish figure" is usually thin but also has a bit of a curve unlike most guys
In other words, he's built sorta like a female
if I'm not mistaken..

And like Browder said..he can wear what he wants


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> He can wear what he wants.



mmhmm.  I just didn't get how he has a girly body.
Willow sorta summed it up.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 8, 2010)

Black shirt
White under shirt
Ska tie
Fake dickies or pants
A fedora like hat
Black skate shoes


----------



## Tao (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A guy with a "girlish figure" is usually thin but also has a bit of a curve unlike most guys
> In other words, he's built sorta like a female
> if I'm not mistaken..
> 
> And like Browder said..he can wear what he wants


 
yes

for clarification i am small-framed, slender, and curvy like a girl

i don't have large child-bearing hips however


----------



## Beta_7x (Jul 9, 2010)

I wear t-shirts, jeans, shoes and a hat. Let me point out that none of it is tight. Or small.


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 9, 2010)

My clothing style consists of this everyday of my life:
Random t-shirt, usually of black, gray or a dark shade of blue
Worn carpenter jeans
Some socks
Black Vans

Optional stuff includes:
A black hoodie if its cold
Arm warmers if its cold
A brown and blue scarf if its cold
A black and gray beanie if its raining


Obviously I dont give a crap about how I look <:3c


----------



## Comboio-Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

I wear random clothing. [Oh, but I bought yesterday a T-Shirt with a wolf face in front and back!  ].


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 8, 2010)

Sunglasses
Tight black shirt with red necktie 
Dark jeans 
Belt with a huge buckle
Black Converse


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 8, 2010)

V-neck shirts if i need to go somewhere where i need to make more of an impression for like meeting my mom's friends and such. but usually t-shirts sometimes plaid shirts, vests. Jeans. sneakers and my cat's old collar as a bracelet. 

i used to have a bell necklace until i lost it and since it was so small the janitors at my school swept it up.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 8, 2010)

I was going to post but apparently I already did months ago.

Fuckin' necro'd threads.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was going to post but apparently I already did months ago.
> 
> Fuckin' necro'd threads.



Blame the swede called Sebastian. I have found more than one Necro'd thread by him/her/it.And a mod even posted in one, oh wait no, two did. Mods are slacking lately.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Blame the swede called Sebastian. I have found more than one Necro'd thread by him/her/it.And a mod even posted in one, oh wait no, two did. Mods are slacking lately.


 Speaking of him, am I the only one who is creeped the fuck out by his avatar?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Speaking of him, am I the only one who is creeped the fuck out by his avatar?



Hot dog. We need some onions and a bread roll, perhaps some mustard and definitely ketchup.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hot dog. We need some onions and a bread roll, perhaps some mustard and definitely ketchup.


 But dude. 

Just look at that thing.

It looks like something out of a child's nightmare. I can just imagine it doing some sort of awkward walk through the darkness and hunting down a small child.


----------



## Crumpetty (Oct 8, 2010)

Generally stick to my older baggy alteredmind pants ( Have in several colors) and a fitted T with a hoody, regardless of the weather.
Or torn jeans and a fitted shirt with a hoody. Again.
Hurr hurr I dress so interesting.... Not.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But dude.
> 
> Just look at that thing.
> 
> It looks like something out of a child's nightmare. I can just imagine it doing some sort of awkward walk through the darkness and hunting down a small child.


 
I would recommend that if you imagine small children being hunted down by anthro-hot dogs any more then you should go and see a psychologist/psychotherapist!


----------



## medjai (Oct 8, 2010)

I generally wear what some call 'high fashion'. Guess, Diesel, D&G, Versace, Gucci, G-Star, etc. I like my pretty clothes.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey guys, if you see a necro'd thread(An old thread) DON'T POST IN IT.
Others posting in it is also not acceptable and it's not an excuse for posting in a necro'd thread.
So DON'T

Open a new thread yourselves.

And I am a bad example :C


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hey guys, if you see a necro'd thread(An old thread) DON'T POST IN IT.
> Others posting in it is also not acceptable and it's not an excuse for posting in a necro'd thread.
> So DON'T
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks for advice... I'm a newie here, so no wonder I make mistakes...


----------

